# iCloud et iPad



## serrano-n (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

* Essayons dans ce topic de rassembler les questions et problèmes touchant à l'iPad et iCloud*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pour ma part, je ne sais pas si ce problème est récurant ou bien m'est malheureusement destiné, mais j'espère trouver avec vous des solutions.

En bref :_ mon calendrier iCloud ne se synchronise pas avec mon iPad_

Dans le détail :_ Je suis actuellement avec un iPad V1. J'utilisais jusque alors un compte Mobile pour gérer les contacts, les calendriers et les mails. Une fois la migration effectué sur iCloud, et la mise en place de l'iOS 5.0 dans la machine je me retrouve avec un calendrier non synchronisé, ou seul les anniversaires apparaissent, et, il m'est impossible de rajouter un évènement. Mon compte iCloud semble bien gérer les calendriers, car ils apparaissent parfaitement sur mon iPhone lui aussi passé sur iOS 5.0.
_
A la recherche d'une solution : _J'ai entrepris les manoeuvres suivantes, mais rien n'y fait :
- déselectionner le calendrier le Calendrier dans iCloud et le resélectionner (avec et sans perte des calendriers "existant").
- rallumer l'iPad_

Mes questions : 
_- Les personnes utilisant leur iPad avec iCloud ont ils le même problème ? 
- Et ceux qui avaient MobileMe auparavant ont ils rencontré des problèmes particuliers ? 
- Que me recommandez vous de faire ?_

Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------

Solution : _désactiver complètement iCloud, puis le reactiver sur l'iPad ! _


----------

